# ما أعجب عذوبتك يا ربي



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ما أعظم عذوبتك يا ربى يسوع المحبوب. امنحنى أن أكون فيك وأستريح بك وحدك فوق كل شىء. تجارب متعددة تعترضنى فى وادى الشقاء والأحزان، وتقلقنى وتظلم حياتى، ولكن أنت يارب تشفق على. 

ياربى يسوع نور المجد الأبدى، وسلوان النفس المسافرة فى أرض غربتها، هاصوتى الخافت يخاطبك: إلى متى يبطىء ربى عن المجىء. اقبل إلىَّ وفرحنى لأنى فقير. ارسل يدك ونجنى من ضيقاتى لأنى شقى. هلم إلىَّ، لأنه بدونك ليست ساعة أو يوم لى فيه سرور. 

أنت فرحى وبهجتى، وبدونك مائدتى طعامها مر. أنا كالمسجون المكبل بالقيود، فأنر على بوجهك، واعتق نفسى لترى جمالك. ليطلب غيرى عوضك أشياء ترضيه، أما أنا فإنى لاأرضى إلا بك ياربى وإلهى. 

قال إلهى: هأنذا جئت لأنك دعوتنى. فلتكن ياربى وإلهى مباركاً إلى الأبد، لأنك تفضلت على عبدك بكثرة جودك ورحمتك. فلماذا بقى لعبدك لأقدم بين يديك، إلا أن أجنى نفسى أمامك, وأشكر كثرة إحسانك؟! فإن أعمالك حميدة, وأحكامك عادلة, و بعنايتك تدبر الأشياء بأسرها. ليسبحك فمى وقلبى وكافة حواسى, يا من تباركك جميع الكائنات, لك المجد إلى الأبد. امين.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> قال إلهى: هأنذا جئت لأنك دعوتنى. فلتكن ياربى وإلهى مباركاً إلى الأبد، لأنك تفضلت على عبدك بكثرة جودك ورحمتك. فلماذا بقى لعبدك لأقدم بين يديك، إلا أن أجنى نفسى أمامك, وأشكر كثرة إحسانك؟! فإن أعمالك حميدة, وأحكامك عادلة, و بعنايتك تدبر الأشياء بأسرها. ليسبحك فمى وقلبى وكافة حواسى, يا من تباركك جميع الكائنات, لك المجد إلى الأبد. امين.


امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك


ما اجمل قولك

ونشكر أحسانك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## fight the devil (8 فبراير 2010)

أمين صلاه جميله فعلا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> قال إلهى: هأنذا جئت لأنك دعوتنى. فلتكن ياربى وإلهى مباركاً إلى الأبد، لأنك تفضلت على عبدك بكثرة جودك ورحمتك. فلماذا بقى لعبدك لأقدم بين يديك، إلا أن أجنى نفسى أمامك, وأشكر كثرة إحسانك؟! فإن أعمالك حميدة, وأحكامك عادلة, و بعنايتك تدبر الأشياء بأسرها. ليسبحك فمى وقلبى وكافة حواسى, يا من تباركك جميع الكائنات, لك المجد إلى الأبد. امين.


*شكرا لك الرب يسوع يبارك عمرك...*
*صلي معي لأجل المرضى...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاه جميله يا قمرررر
حقيقى كنت محتاجاها
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


*

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------

